# Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter



## xRastaxRuggzx (Dec 22, 2010)

From the author of "Pride and Prejudice and Zombies" comes an immensely detailed biography of our 16th president. There is just one slight twist, along with an extensive career as a politician, labourer, and writer, Lincoln is also an avid vampire hunter. 

I've just started the book, about 60 pages in. If anyone else has read it, post a review. I'll be finishing it today, so I will post my opinion of the book later.


----------

